
Portmaster - vinnyglennon
https://safing.io/portmaster/
======
js2
Unrelated to the Livingston Portmaster:

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/ssllc_public_images/PI-52872-210640...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/ssllc_public_images/PI-52872-210640-full)

~~~
kencausey
That's what came to mind for me as well. :)

------
mrlonglong
"Master"? Not a good idea to call it that.

